# Loosing feathers



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi,
I do not know what happens to my pigeon, he is loosing lot of feathers since 2 days. Is it normal ????


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

He could be molting. Does he bathe?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep, my guess will be moult too. Give him vitamins, calcium, and bath water with couple of drops ACV in the water.
Maybe you can post a picture of your bird?


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi,

Here is a pic of the pigeon. There is a hole with a lack of feathers on both sides of his neck.
The pic is not perfect but maybe you are able to see it.


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pic attached*

Here is the pic.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is probably normal moulting, I wouldn't worry too much about it yet.

Reti


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

yes it is molting, his neck may start to become naked with only pin feathers, but they will grow back soon.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

yea it looks like moulting to me too. the feathers will grow back soon


----------

